# Overclocking i7 is full of contradictions! What do I ACTUALLY NEED?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

So I'm getting Nehalem when I put this computer together. I was waiting, and it's here, so I'm going to get it.

But I keep seeing all this extra crap about timings vs. capacity vs. OC-ability (particularly in Toms Hardware vs other benches I've read)

So I'll put it simple:

What sort of overclocking potential could I get with 3 vs. 6 gigs and 1333 MHz vs 1600?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

From what ive seen, not even the reviewers have attempted to push i7 yet. overclocking via FSB is now out the window and supposedly overclocking it works similarily to an AMD system. 

I would till more people have overclocked this platform and tested it proper before even thinking about doing it myself. It would be a costy mistake if you got anything wrong. 

Anyways the low end 920 beats the QX9770 in 90% of benchs and realworld scenarios at a lower price and a lower FSB. What more do you want? :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then of course there are the actual gaming comparisons where it's not that great> http://www.techspot.com/review/124-intel-core-i7-920-940-965/page11.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Fewmitz said:


> What sort of overclocking potential could I get with 3 vs. 6 gigs and 1333 MHz vs 1600?


Do you mean to ask if overclocking will increase or decrease with different RAM?

The answer is neither -- RAM is controlled independent to CPU Cores via multipliers based off the Uncore.

RAM bandwidth in Intel Core i7 is too high and surplus for any required use so increasing it will not merit much. 3GB is also for most consumers, too much RAM to have. 1333 MHz to 1600 MHz will offer you next to 1%< gain on average and Dual Channel to Triple Channel offers even less benefits.

The overclock potential varies on the CPU and will depend on which model it is and what the default VCore is highly (as well as other factors such as cooling). All but one Core i7 has been noted to run very hot at stock fully loaded and require anywhere from 125-155W real power draw. The bell curve distribution I have so far seen for Core i7's shows anywhere from 3.40 GHz to 4.00 GHz stable is the region for them, but you need very good cooling for this and power draw is not pleasant at all.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

People haven't even tried doing this on some other overclocking forums. Seems like everyone is waiting for someone else to mess up first to try it!

Valdeam


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Read this.



And then theres this, on air.


----------

